# Gaming with closed ports?



## Urbklr (May 7, 2008)

So, since for ever ive been using dialup, and have finally got the chance to get highspeed. The highspeed is WiMax, and it's about 1000-1600Kb/s Down and 150-250Kb/s Up. So, i play CSS online for awhile with ma new net. Then i go fire up Crysis, and see a list of 200+ pings, then log onto a server and see 120ms. When i start playing, it is all jumpy, and i get net issues every 2 seconds. I run a port scan, ALL of my ports are secure, and not open. I get into my router, and need a username/password to change anything. I call the ISP, and were not allowed to open ports. They say we need to pay $150/month, and we get to open ports, and get like up too 20MB/s up and down. So, my question is....can i play any games and not have that problem? Also, is there a way to get games such as BF2142 and Crysis to work well online with closed ports?(BF2142 did the same thing as Crysis)


----------



## Urbklr (May 8, 2008)

No one?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 8, 2008)

The closing of ports will always hurt you when gaming.  Why not just open them and if the provider gets angry tell them you never opened them.


----------



## Urbklr (May 8, 2008)

Because i don't have a password to get to the configuration


----------



## Urbklr (May 8, 2008)




----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 8, 2008)

Type in 192.168.1.1 (do you have a router?)


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 8, 2008)

Also, what is this winbox, a virtual router?


----------



## Urbklr (May 8, 2008)

I have a router i think, doesn't look much like a router XD. I used CMD to get that address, is that the wrong address?


----------



## Urbklr (May 8, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Also, what is this winbox, a virtual router?



Im pretty sure its a box thingy, that connects like this:
 Antenna--->Router thing--->Computer/Hub
                   ^^^^^^^
                   Power Chord
                   that sends
                   power to
                   antenna


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 8, 2008)

Go to your browser.  Type 192.168.1.1.  Login (both fields should be "admin" and "admin" by default (no quotes))  Screen shot it.  I'll walk you through it.


----------



## Urbklr (May 8, 2008)

Doesn't work


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 8, 2008)

Go to the webbox thingy.  It looks as if you can change your settings, I think.


----------



## hat (May 8, 2008)

wtf they want you to pay $150 a month so you can open ports?
screw that switch ISPs


----------



## Urbklr (May 8, 2008)

admin and admin didn't work


----------



## Urbklr (May 8, 2008)

hat said:


> wtf they want you to pay $150 a month so you can open ports?
> screw that switch ISPs



Can't, nothin but dialup here, this is the only highspeed option....and we are on a contract


----------



## erocker (May 8, 2008)

try: 192.168.1.2
      192.168.1.254


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 8, 2008)

http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/MikroTik_Password_Recovery

Just make sure to backup ALL of your settings.  Then you could reset it.  The default will be:

USER:  Admin
PW:  Admin

Then you can change your port forward settings.  That would solve the issue once and for all!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 8, 2008)

OK WAIT!  Before you do that, try:

USER:  Admin
PW:  (just do a blank, no letters nothing)


----------



## Urbklr (May 8, 2008)

erocker said:


> try: 192.168.1.2
> 192.168.1.254



Didn't work


----------



## Urbklr (May 8, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> OK WAIT!  Before you do that, try:
> 
> USER:  Admin
> PW:  (just do a blank, no letters nothing)



Okay, ill try


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 8, 2008)

Also, if you do do the hard reset, (hold the back button for 30 sec) then you can backup all your settings with this program.  

http://www.mikrotik.com/download.html  (netinstall)


----------



## Urbklr (May 8, 2008)

No gooo


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 8, 2008)

K then do my hard reset idea, make sure to backup all your settings before you do it with the aforementioned program.


----------



## Urbklr (May 8, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Also, if you do do the hard reset, (hold the back button for 30 sec) then you can backup all your settings with this program.
> 
> http://www.mikrotik.com/download.html  (netinstall)



What do you mean by back button?


----------



## Urbklr (May 8, 2008)




----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 8, 2008)

Urbklr911 said:


> What do you mean by back button?



There is a reset button on your modem / router / combo / POS thing that you need to push down and HOLD for 30 sec.  BUT MAKE SURE TO BACKUP I AM NOT ACCOUNTABLE FOR EPIC FAIL.


----------



## Urbklr (May 25, 2008)

Thats just horrible....I pay $50/month, and that's what I get:shadedshu

PS: I got a higher upload with dial-up...


----------

